# Casanova Sick with HGE- Update Post #1



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova has been admitted into the vet hosital with Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE). He had bloody poo last night and vomitted this morning. The vet did a rectal in front of me, and I was shocked that he was all bloody inside. We think they will be keeping him at least 1 if not 2 nights to get Casanova stabilized.

Does anyone here have experience with HGE? I am obviously really worried; but on top of that, we (including the vet) have no idea what caused it. We used to feed all home-cooked fish and chicken with veggies, but in the last few months have been feeding 1/2 home cooked and 1/2 Acana Pacifica. Could switching to kibble possibly do this to a dog that was fed home cooked only?

Please pray for Cas that he will be back to normal. I feel like such a wimp...I was crying when I saw the blood and I didn't want to leave my baby there at all.

UPDATE (Thursday night):
Thank you all so much for all your kind wishes and prayers. I am so grateful for my SM family! Thank you so much for your sweet PM's and emails. If I haven't gotten back to you yet, please know that I will and that I appreciate so much hearing from you. 

So I spoke to the doctor again. She said that they have been giving him fluids and antibiotics slowly via IV, and that he is doing fine and resting. She is going to call me first thing in the morning, and let me know if he can come home tomorrow or if he needs to stay longer.

I have really been in shock this whole time, and now I have alot of questions I want to ask the vet. I looked at alot of websites, but can't figure out why something this severe can happen so suddenly. What in the world could make his GI start hemorraging? I don't think she is doing any testing on him while he is there. But shouldn't there be tests done now, or is that not standard practice for HGE because the causes have not been identified?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you all so much again. Casanova loves all his aunties here.

UPDATE (Friday morning):
I just called again to check on Casanova this morning. The vet tech said he was alert with no vomiting or diarrhea overnight, and the IV was still in. I have to call back at 9:30am to speak with the doctor. I hope this is good news for him to be released soon...Bijou is definitely not herself. She seems depressed. She keeps running around the apartment checking every dog bed in every room looking for her big brother-- breaks my heart. She did it last night, and she did it first thing this morning. Thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers. I know you are all helping Casanova, and I'm so grateful.

UPDATE (Friday 9am)
Yayyyy!!!! I'm soooo happy!! The doctor just called and Casanova is coming home at 2pm today!! :chili::chili::chiliThese Chili's are beyond awesome!) I have to keep him on a special diet and some medication to get him through the weekend. I know lots of you have asked me about HGE, so I will post what she told me below in case it helps anyone in the future. She didn't run bloodwork because the clinical signs for HGE are different than other conditions, and the priority was to administer fluids and antibiotics to him immediately:

HGE is frank blood. Colitis is the mucousy diarrhea. Pancreatitis presents with fever and stomach pains. She says there is no known cause for HGE, but that it could be stress. She said it used to be thought that it only happened in city dogs, but then it was thought that owners of dogs in the country just didn't know it b/c the dogs were going outside. Because there are no known causes, there is no way to prevent it. She says anytime you see blood in the stool, RUN to your vet with your pet. HGE is very serious.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I gasped when I saw the subject. I'm so sorry Sophia and will keep you and poor baby Casanova in my prayers. I don't have any advice on HGE, but I do want to send my best wishes your way.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Sophia! I hope he'll feel better soon. I don't know what caused it but perhaps the change in diet if he's sensitive to that. Hugs to you and to Cas.

Here's a little info on HGE although not much help. It seems diet isn't necessarily related.
Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE)


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It is hard to leave our pups, especially when they are sick. Try to find comfort in knowing he is where he needs to be to get well. I have no advice on his illness, but your angel will be in our thoughts. You are a good "mom" to him, certainly no whimp.... you did just what you were supposed to do, you got him to someone who can help.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh no!!! Sending you some hugs and Mr. Lover some TLC!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sophia - I'm so sorry.I don't know anything about HGE. I just sent you an e-mail. I couldn't find your phone number. Praying for Casanova to get better fast and here for you if you need me. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sooooo sorry Cassanova is in the hospital. Please take care of yourself and think positive thoughts. The vets will take great care of him and will try their hardest to find out what caused this HGE episode. :crying:

I am not familliar at all with HGE so unfortunately I cannot help give any ideas on what caused it, but know that Cass is in my thoughts.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've not had a dog with HGE but I do have friends who have dealt with it, in Maltese and in other breeds. The exact cause of HGE is unknown but some of the theories are diet, bacterial infection or bacterial toxin, virus, reaction to an intestinal parasite, etc. - but nothing has been proven. Stress may play a role in the development of HGE. Dogs that have an episode of HGE may be prone to another occurrence. I've known of two cases of repeat bouts with HGE. Treatment must be immediate, generally withholding food and liquid for a period of time, 1-4 days usually, with fluids and antibiotics given by IV. Many prayers being said for Casanova. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady had HGE three times in four months a couple of years ago. It is a terrifying disease because it comes on so quickly and they can die within hours without supportive care. With immediate vet care, they can recover fully.

Do you know what his packed volume was? Lady's first two bouts with HGE were mild (if there is such a thing). Her packed volume was only slightly over the normal range (55 and under). The last time it was 75.6. She was at the ER vet for two days, but she completely recovered.

They don't know exactly was causes HGE. Sometimes it can be caused by a bacteria so the vet will probably put Casanova on antibiotics. Toy breed dogs seem prone to it.

Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, Sophia, I am so sorry that he is sick. I will be praying for him. Please keep us posted. Call me if you need to.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry!! Will keep him in my thoughts today *hugs you*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Praying for a full recovery for little casanova*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry he is sick :grouphug: I don't know much about HGE but Sparkey gets bloody poop when he is sick. I also feed home cook + kibbles. everything was good for a long time until Eagle pack holistic changed formula so I bought Acana Pacific. and then things went downhill. too rich or something. right away soft poop but then it turned to bloody. tired another food too but now I give natural balance fish and so far so good. I think HGE is something sudden and not related to food though, I have no idea. hope he gets well real soon rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sophie, I'm so sorry Casanova is not feeling well. Sending hugs and
positive thoughts to you and your precious little boy.:grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

(((((Sophia))))) Keeping my fingers crossed for your precious Casanova's quick recovery. That has to be so scary for you. Bless your heart!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh No Sophia, I would be just like you, I would like to say a prayer for precious Casanova.

Heavenly Father, my heart breaks when I think of Sophia and Casanova, I ask Lord for your touch of healing on Casanova's body, give the vets your insight on why this has happened to this little guy. Bring your peace to Sophia, hold her close, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear sweet Casanova is not well, hoping for a quick recovery. sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope he'll be well soon!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sophia, just sent you a personal message. I am so sorry about the Cassman! I will say prayers for him..........I feel so bad he is in the hospital and sick. I hope he gets to come home soon!!! Please keep us informed when you can..........sending hugs and love to you~~~~:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no! Poor Cass! Please let us know as soon as you know anything! ((HUGS))


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I had something similar with Cloud once. I know how scary it is. Prayers for sweet Cas. rayer:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Praying for a full recovery :grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How terrible!! I'm keeping you and Cas in my thoughts!! Get well soon little guy!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! CASANOVA sending prayers that you feel better ASAP. Stay tough Sophia...he'll be better before you know it.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Cassanova...praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow !!! im so sorry u and casanova are going thru this , i will pray that lil man gets better soon , how terrifying it must be , i have no idea about HGE but i just hopw that he heals quickly ..


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about what Casavona and you are going through. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon Cass!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:shocked: OH no poor Casanova....I'm so sorry Sophia, you must be worried sick. Sending up prayers right now for him. I don't have any idea what that is, can you explain? I can't even imagine how hard it must have been to leave him in the hospital. Try to stay strong, I know he'll be ok, HUGS, D


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I send hugs and prayers to sweet Casanova! My girls Tweety and Cosette send wet kisses! Casanova, may the healing angels anoint you with an instant recovery! you are loved by many!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cass's illness. Sending lots of prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Quincy had a bout of the bloody poop...in fact about the third there was little poop, just blood and the blood was actually dripping out of his little butt as he walked around. Thankfully no vomiting. 
Needless to say I was on the phone to the vet and took him right in ( I even brought his pee-pad so the vet could see for herself what I meant by LOTS of blood and not an exaggeration.) 

Turns out his was a case of a severe colitis bout and meds and diet change helped quickly and he's been good since. however I do have to add high-fiber to his food. Due to fatty deposits in his eyes he has to be on a very low-fat diet but it works well for intestionsl issue as well and just add a small amt of the fiber to his kibble.

I know you are so worried and I'm praying this will be a quick and easy 'fix' for your little guy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no!!! I am so very sorry to read this about Casanova :smcry:

I have no advice on this, but wanted you to know that Cas is gonna be in my thoughts and prayers (((hugs))) praying that he gets all well very soon. I am sorry that you and him have to go through this....

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
Kat


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Casanova.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - Anything new? Any word as to how Casanova's doing?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Casanova. Praying he recovers fully and quickly with no reoccurrance. He needs to get back to playing with his sister.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sophia,
I am so sorry to hear Casanova is sick.
Prayers are with him for a speedy recovery, and if I can do anything to help let me know.
xo Iris


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Prayers for our sweet Cas. Ava and the rest of us are so worried about her cousin. Did the vet explain anything to you about this??? I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Johita said:


> Oh no! I gasped when I saw the subject. I'm so sorry Sophia and will keep you and poor baby Casanova in my prayers. I don't have any advice on HGE, but I do want to send my best wishes your way.


Gasping here too! Will keep Casanova and you in my prayers. 

So difficult when our babies get sick. Hugs to you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

. So sorry to hear about Cassanova! I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Aw, poor little Casanova! I hope the vet gets him feeling better soon. <3


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh Sophia, I'm so sorry he's sick! Please give him lots of kisses from us and tell him to get better very soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How frightening. I'm so sorry and pray Cass will have a speedy recovery. Hugs to you and Cass. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How's Casanova doing today? I'm thinking about him..and Rocky sends a big wet kiss too.:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry that your baby is so sick. I have no experience with this, but can only imagine how frightening it must be for you. Keeping him in my prayers that he heals quickly and can come home and most importantly praying that this never happens to him again! Hugs and hugs and more hugs

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Cas, I'm so sorry he's sick & in the hospital. I'll be praying for your sweet boy to have a speedy recovery & be back home soon.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So hopefully he'll come home tomorrow. Will he be able to travel to your weekend home? I mean.....he would be home,right? 

I'm glad he's starting to feel better. And I don't blame you for having a million quetions. When you do learn all about this...let us know too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg, Sophia, I'm just waking up in the AM here and reading this. I feel very stunned to hear this. I don't know anything about HGE at all, but am reading all the posts to hopefully learn more. Casanova is my all my prayers and thoughts, please keep us updated. xoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

princessre said:


> Casanova has been admitted into the vet hosital with Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE). He had bloody poo last night and vomitted this morning. The vet did a rectal in front of me, and I was shocked that he was all bloody inside. We think they will be keeping him at least 1 if not 2 nights to get Casanova stabilized.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with HGE? I am obviously really worried; but on top of that, we (including the vet) have no idea what caused it. We used to feed all home-cooked fish and chicken with veggies, but in the last few months have been feeding 1/2 home cooked and 1/2 Acana Pacifica. Could switching to kibble possibly do this to a dog that was fed home cooked only?
> 
> ...


From all that I have read today, they do not know what the cause is, so I imagine they cannot do any kind of testing to the cause of it. She would know Sophia, so I would not be afraid to ask. I am hoping this is a one time attack like Carina's Cloud had. That would be the best outcome......rest tonight and maybe, just maybe you can take him home tomorrow. She will know best............


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd ask that blood work be done, and also a fecal analysis.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky and I are jumping for joy!!!!! We're so happy for you...bless that sweet baby Cas, we love you..now just come home!!!:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> From all that I have read today, they do not know what the cause is, so I imagine they cannot do any kind of testing to the cause of it. She would know Sophia, so I would not be afraid to ask. I am hoping this is a one time attack like Carina's Cloud had. That would be the best outcome......rest tonight and maybe, just maybe you can take him home tomorrow. She will know best............





Nikki's Mom said:


> I'd ask that blood work be done, and also a fecal analysis.


They don't know what causes HGE so there is no real testing they can do. Suzan, complete bloodwork had already been done, I am sure. It's part of the diagnosis.

What I was told by the ER vets is that an Addisonian crisis can mimic HGE. That would be the only further testing they could have done with Lady. 

After Lady's three HGE episodes, I had to feed her chicken and rice for awhile afterwards. Every time I tried to transition her back to her kibble, she started getting loose stools again. I switched to homecooking and added probiotics. She had no further attacks after that, but I don't know if that was "the cure" or just coincidence. Carol/Morkie4, actually switched Toby to homecooking and probiotics after he had four episodes of HGE based upon Lady's results. Toby hasn't had any further bouts with HGE, either. It might be worth trying.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Sophia, you must be worried sick . Poor little guy. I hope he recovers quickly and doesn't have any recurrences. What an awful thing for you both to go through.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I think you'll be able to get more info tomorrow morning and find out what they've done. I'm glad he's doing better and I know just how loving they are at our vet hospital so he's in good hands. As I said in our e-mails I think you can even call the vet tech tonight just to check on how Cas is doing so you'll get a better night's sleep. 
I can't get Casanova out of my mind and you know how many prayers he's receiving here. I can't wait til he's home with you but happy he's getting the help he needs to get better. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omg, sophia, i am just now seeing this and sending you and cass prayers and strong thoughts. i hope he is home in your arms soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh no! poor Casanova! I hope he's feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Cas! I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my Goodness, I am so sorry to hear all you are going through with little Cas. Just reading this now. I wish all the best for a speedy recovery. I would be in shock too. That is really scary.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sophia,

Just saw this thread, I am so sorry for both of you.
My little bichon years ago had bloody poops that lasted a day or so with vomiting on several occasions. We assummed back then that she ? swollowed a bone or something. She lived until she was 17.
You are both in my prayersrayer:rayer: and here's some :flowers: to cheer you up.
Give Cass lots of hugs and kisses from Maisie and me.

xxoo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope Cas feels better and comes home soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for a speedy recovery for little Casanova!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Casanova and his mom}}}}


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sophia, i'm just now reading this and i will be keeping Cass in my prayers. I hope that he continues to feel better and be able to come home soon.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sophia, all of our love, thoughts, and prayers, are in full force.

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Sugar, and Rex

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hoping for a speedy recovery. we see this all the time in the vet world..most get better by the next day if not a couple days. it def looks scary i know. i wish we knew the cause. i knew a dog that would get it with stress all the time. and ive seen it happen with multiple dogs in the same house yet cant find any other link. but most seem to be stress related in some way or form. luckily u r getting him treated with the best care possible so he will be in ur arms soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs kissies and extra special belly rubs,hope he's better soon. So much for such a little guy to go through!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Sophia -

I know you must be terrified. I'm so sorry you and Casanova are having to go through this. I don't know much about HGE so I have nothing to offer but tons of prayers for Casanova, you and the vet. 

I hope they find the cause and get him treated and comfortable and on the road to recovery quickly. I know you want him with you so you can let him know how cherished and loved and he is.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that your beautiful little Casanova is sick...hope he feels better and gets to come back home with you soon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh praying for the sweet little guy. Never been through this, but can only imagine the worry.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so sad and terrible, Sophia! Just read your post and now how you must feel right now!

Hope that little Cas is doing better soon! Is he again home? What a shock to let him there!

Wish a quick recovery and keep you and the little boy in my prayers!
Please keep us updated!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Saw your update and praying your baby is much improved and can be home with your soon!
Will be checking back for your update!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> They don't know what causes HGE so there is no real testing they can do. Suzan, complete bloodwork had already been done, I am sure. It's part of the diagnosis.
> 
> What I was told by the ER vets is that an Addisonian crisis can mimic HGE. That would be the only further testing they could have done with Lady.
> 
> After Lady's three HGE episodes, I had to feed her chicken and rice for awhile afterwards. Every time I tried to transition her back to her kibble, she started getting loose stools again. I switched to homecooking and added probiotics. She had no further attacks after that, but I don't know if that was "the cure" or just coincidence. Carol/Morkie4, actually switched Toby to homecooking and probiotics after he had four episodes of HGE based upon Lady's results. Toby hasn't had any further bouts with HGE, either. It might be worth trying.


Marj, thanks so much for sharing your experience. I'm sorry Lady went through this three times. Casanova did not get additional bloodwork done yesterday, and the vet did not say that he would get it done today. I also do not know his pack volume, but I will ask the vet also. Casanova's weakness has always been his GI...when he has stress, etc., it always shows up there with loose stool. It usually isn't bloody though.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dr.jaimie said:


> hoping for a speedy recovery. we see this all the time in the vet world..most get better by the next day if not a couple days. it def looks scary i know. i wish we knew the cause. i knew a dog that would get it with stress all the time. and ive seen it happen with multiple dogs in the same house yet cant find any other link. but most seem to be stress related in some way or form. luckily u r getting him treated with the best care possible so he will be in ur arms soon!


Hi Dr. Jaimie, Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and experience. Is there specific bloodwork I should request? I don't think my vet is planning on running any. It is really wild that you have seen stress doing this to so many dogs. I still don't understand how the finger rectal exam would diagnose this for sure as HGE for Casanova. Can you tell whether it is HGE just from a finger rectal exam and that it is not pancreatis or colitis or some other condition? Thank you very much.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this update........I am so glad Cass had a good night. Poor little Bijou, she is looking for him. Give him lots of puppy kisses from me and keep us udated when you can. Sending love to all..................:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophia, I hope he can come home today.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Sophia, I hope he can come home today.


me too!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just read ur update , im soo happy cas is doing much better and i will continue to pray for ur baby to get better ,hopefully this is a one time thing n it doesnt ever happen again !! must be so scary !!! hugs from us !!!! 
hugs to bijou too she must be soo worried .!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - sounds like Casanova is stabilizing and what they're giving him is doing the trick. What a relief. Anxious to hear what the vet says after your questions. I'm still sending prayers. Poor little Bijou really misses her big brother. I hope he'll be home soon with her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that that Casanova is coming home today:chili::chili::chili:...give him a big hug and kiss from me, Chloe and Summer!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMGoodness, I am so glad he is coming home today! I pray thast he contuinues to improve. I sure hope that this is the last time he experiences this illness. Poor Cas and poor Bijou and poor you, Sophia, it had to be frightening for all concerned.

I can't wait to hear how excited Bijou will get with Cas's return. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.

Cat & the girls


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this but I did. 
Sophie, I'm so sorry! I hope everything continues to improve with Casanova and he does get to come home today. Zoey would get those bloody stools that would be so bad I would be beside myself and scared out of my mind. After awhile she was diagnosed with IBD. I don't know anything about HGE but I sure do know first hand how scary things like this can be. I hate that this happened to you and Casanova and I hope this is a one time thing. Bless his heart!
I hope you're doing ok and please give him a hug when he gets home from us.
:grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Casanova............Marj is right........I have a yorkie that had HGE July 4th weekend last year. I had never heard of such a thing nor experienced anything like it. It was simply a "nightmare" to put it lightly. To make a long story short, He started with vomiting on Thursday........ate fine on Friday but did have some bloody stools. Now let me explain, we were on a road trip with all four of our fluffs and had made our very first potty stop.......We did notice Toby with this thick dark dark gel-like stuff on his long tail coat. We thought he had walked through something at the road stop and so we washed him off and proceeded on down the road. Well he ate fine and we had no issues after that UNTIL we woke up on Sunday at home (we arrived home Sat. night late from our road trip) and their was what looked like a "CSI CRIME SCENE" in our home. There was bloody paw prints all over the house and a massive amount of blood clotting gel-like stuff on the bedroom floor. It was "THEN" that I realized something was really wrong with my little boy. We called the animal hospital and we met the vet there........it was not looking good for him as his blood sugar was way down and he was in shock and very very low blood pressure. I left him crying and cried all night.......I called every 1 1/2 hours to see if he was still with us. Well he made it through the night and we went and picked him up after just six hours in the hospital on an IV. Then we went the chicken/rice for a few days and then returned to our "PREMIUM" kibble. Well, he developed HGE two more times within a few months (again in Aug. & Sept.) but this time I was ready and aggressively handled the situation. He didn't need hospitalization or an IV. They gave me antibiotics, anti-vomiting and anti-diarhea meds for 10 days. Of course they gave him those things in shot form at the vet.

Getting VET help asap is the key to beating this HGE stuff. He has never been in the hospital or on IVs again but I have made drastic changes in his diet. I now home cook and give supplements like probitotics, GI tract supplements, etc and he has finally returned to his little ole' self and has gained all his weight back.:thumbsup::thumbsup: And we have never looked back.

I know Casanova will be just fine because you caught it early!! Sending postive thoughts and puppy pats to the little guy and keeping him in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sophia I am so glad Cassanova is improving and will get to return home later today. That is great news! I know it must be hard not having any idea what caused this.  Keep us updated on his progress once he gets home and you will all be in my thoughts today.

Get well soon, Cassanova!








& Preston (he wasn't even born yet when I made this, lol)


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I also am so happy to read your latest update! Sending strongest thoughts and prayers that all goes well in his recovery--and his reunion with the rest of his family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

princessre said:


> Casanova has been admitted into the vet hosital with Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE). He had bloody poo last night and vomitted this morning. The vet did a rectal in front of me, and I was shocked that he was all bloody inside. We think they will be keeping him at least 1 if not 2 nights to get Casanova stabilized.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with HGE? I am obviously really worried; but on top of that, we (including the vet) have no idea what caused it. We used to feed all home-cooked fish and chicken with veggies, but in the last few months have been feeding 1/2 home cooked and 1/2 Acana Pacifica. Could switching to kibble possibly do this to a dog that was fed home cooked only?
> 
> ...


Oh so glad to hear that!!!! Yah back at ya!!!!

Sophia: What does that mean frank blood???? Is that a typo??? I did not understand.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry that this happened to Casanova but so happy that he's coming home today. You must have been so scared and worried. Sending you and Cas lots and lots of hugs and please let us know how he's doing once he settles in. I'm sure that he will be so glad to be home.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh my, I'm so relived to hear that he's coming home. I've been so worried for him.

What does 'frank' blood mean? like Dianne said- maybe a typo?

I can't wait to hear all about what the dr said. It seems so sudden and unknown this HGE, from what I've been reading. Completely terrifying.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

So sorry for your baby. He is so beautiful I hate hear that he is sick. I am so glad he is doing much better. Prayers to you and your babies


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is coming home! Hugs to you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so relieved for you, (and little Bijou too) you will soon have your little baby home :chili::chili::chili: this sounds like a terrible condition.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh so glad to hear that!!!! Yah back at ya!!!!
> 
> Sophia: What does that mean frank blood???? Is that a typo??? I did not understand.


Dianne and Andrea: Frank blood means fresh, obvious blood, I think as opposed to coagulated blood or something tinged with blood. 

I'm going to get chicken, rice, potato, etc. to make him some bland meals for the weekend. I'm so excited to get my baby back, and I just thank all of you for all of your love. I really am so grateful, you have no idea!! And Bijou is going to be so happy too. She's been moping around the house looking pathetic...she will just flip out when she sees him. It's a good, good day!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> Dianne and Andrea: Frank blood means fresh, obvious blood, I think as opposed to coagulated blood or something tinged with blood.
> 
> I'm going to get chicken, rice, potato, etc. to make him some bland meals for the weekend. I'm so excited to get my baby back, and I just thank all of you for all of your love. I really am so grateful, you have no idea!! And Bijou is going to be so happy too. She's been moping around the house looking pathetic...she will just flip out when she sees him. It's a good, good day!!!!


:chili::chili::chili::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

princessre said:


> Dianne and Andrea: Frank blood means fresh, obvious blood, I think as opposed to coagulated blood or something tinged with blood.


Once you've experienced HGE, you know what "frank" blood is. As Carol said, your house looks like a CSI crime scene. I still have blood stains on my walk from running Lady to the car when I had to rush her to the ER.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah Sophia! So glad your little man is coming home! What a scare. Shoni gets the mucousy gel stools from veggies, but not the blood. He does great with probiotics and yogurt everyday. I've used FortiFlora on all his food for a couple of years. He loves the flavor and does well with it. I tried to switch to ProZyme and he vomited every time I used it. So I have a huge 1 lb. bottle of ProZyme! 

Need Prozyme anyone??:blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY! Happy dancin' for Casanova!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear that sweet Casanova is better and coming home to his mom and sis that missed him dearly. I'm sure they'll take super great care of him


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Once you've experienced HGE, you know what "frank" blood is. As Carol said, your house looks like a CSI crime scene. I still have blood stains on my walk from running Lady to the car when I had to rush her to the ER.


Thank you Marj.......You learn something everyday. I had never heard that expression but now I know and it is something that we all must be aware of.........


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Thank you Marj.......You learn something everyday. I had never heard that expression but now I know and it is something that we all must be aware of.........


So correct! Thank you Marj and Sophia for explaining this. Everyone should know about this and HGE (I had never heard of it before)...as it can be fatal unless treated immediately. (from what I've read). Extremely scary stuff.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow i learn so much from sm... 

thank goodness cas will be able to come home to his fam n is on the recovery to get better .. what a scary thing HGE can be ... hugs to all of u !! very very very relieved he will be home soon !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

iheartbisou said:


> So correct! Thank you Marj and Sophia for explaining this. Everyone should know about this and HGE (I had never heard of it before)...as it can be fatal unless treated immediately. (from what I've read). Extremely scary stuff.



Yes, immediate supportive care is critical to surviving HGE. Hours can mean the difference between life and death.

The bloody poop looks just like raspberry jam. It is very distinctive.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Cass is doing better, and coming home. I've had a couple of episodes with Bogie, but not as severe as Cass's. I've always felt is was somehow food related, but I've never been able to pin it down to one particular thing. I really appreciate your sharing the information with us so we can all learn.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Yes, immediate supportive care is critical to surviving HGE. Hours can mean the difference between life and death.
> 
> The bloody poop looks just like raspberry jam. It is very distinctive.


Has a very distinctive look and smell!! One you will never ever forget once you have experienced.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Cass is coming home today!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am doing the happy dance, so glad your baby is coming home!!:happy:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy that little angel of yours is feeling better and coming home.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

So happy things are looking better :thumbsup: I am sure you will take wonderful care of your baby this weekend. This will be a HAPPY 4th of july!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Morkie4 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Casanova............Marj is right........I have a yorkie that had HGE July 4th weekend last year. I had never heard of such a thing nor experienced anything like it. It was simply a "nightmare" to put it lightly. To make a long story short, He started with vomiting on Thursday........ate fine on Friday but did have some bloody stools. Now let me explain, we were on a road trip with all four of our fluffs and had made our very first potty stop.......We did notice Toby with this thick dark dark gel-like stuff on his long tail coat. We thought he had walked through something at the road stop and so we washed him off and proceeded on down the road. Well he ate fine and we had no issues after that UNTIL we woke up on Sunday at home (we arrived home Sat. night late from our road trip) and their was what looked like a "CSI CRIME SCENE" in our home. There was bloody paw prints all over the house and a massive amount of blood clotting gel-like stuff on the bedroom floor. It was "THEN" that I realized something was really wrong with my little boy. We called the animal hospital and we met the vet there........it was not looking good for him as his blood sugar was way down and he was in shock and very very low blood pressure. I left him crying and cried all night.......I called every 1 1/2 hours to see if he was still with us. Well he made it through the night and we went and picked him up after just six hours in the hospital on an IV. Then we went the chicken/rice for a few days and then returned to our "PREMIUM" kibble. Well, he developed HGE two more times within a few months (again in Aug. & Sept.) but this time I was ready and aggressively handled the situation. He didn't need hospitalization or an IV. They gave me antibiotics, anti-vomiting and anti-diarhea meds for 10 days. Of course they gave him those things in shot form at the vet.
> 
> Getting VET help asap is the key to beating this HGE stuff. He has never been in the hospital or on IVs again but I have made drastic changes in his diet. I now home cook and give supplements like probitotics, GI tract supplements, etc and he has finally returned to his little ole' self and has gained all his weight back.:thumbsup::thumbsup: And we have never looked back.
> 
> I know Casanova will be just fine because you caught it early!! Sending postive thoughts and puppy pats to the little guy and keeping him in my prayers. :wub:





Ladysmom said:


> They don't know what causes HGE so there is no real testing they can do. Suzan, complete bloodwork had already been done, I am sure. It's part of the diagnosis.
> 
> What I was told by the ER vets is that an Addisonian crisis can mimic HGE. That would be the only further testing they could have done with Lady.
> 
> After Lady's three HGE episodes, I had to feed her chicken and rice for awhile afterwards. Every time I tried to transition her back to her kibble, she started getting loose stools again. I switched to homecooking and added probiotics. She had no further attacks after that, but I don't know if that was "the cure" or just coincidence. Carol/Morkie4, actually switched Toby to homecooking and probiotics after he had four episodes of HGE based upon Lady's results. Toby hasn't had any further bouts with HGE, either. It might be worth trying.


Thank you, Marj and Carol for sharing your experience with HGE. I'm so glad that Lady and Toby had no additional episodes of HGE after switching to home-cooked food. I think premium kibble is probably great for other dogs, but I don't think it works for Casanova. So I'm just going to switch back to 100% home-cooked food, and see if I can get him back to normal. He was perfectly healthy for 8 months on 100% home-cooked food, so I am hopeful that it will work again. 

Bijou and I went to go pick Casanova up at the hospital this afternoon. The people in the waiting room must have thought that we had been separated for a year. Bijou wouldn't stop sniffing him and has the biggest smile on now!!! We are all ecstatic!! Casanova ate some chicken rice porridge, and is napping at home now. 

Casanova sends wet kisses to all you awnties, and thanks you so much for rooting for him!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay!! arty:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy Cassavova is home!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad he's home with mommy and his sister. give him loves from awnties


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I just got to Vermont and was jumping out of my skin wanting to check on your latest update. To say I'm thrilled that Casanova is home is an understatement. :chili::chili: What a scare and what a relief that you got him to the doctor in time. I can imagine the waiting room scene.  You all must have been so happy to reunite. 
Sophia - thankfully Casaova is fine and as horrific as this was I'm hoping that at least this will be a teaching moment for all of us alerting us to a very serious condition and maybe save one of our fluff's lives. 
Hoping that for the rest of your weekend the only fireworks will be the ones in the sky. Sending huge kisses and hugs to you all. :grouphug::hugging:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Sophia - I just got to Vermont and was jumping out of my skin wanting to check on your latest update. To say I'm thrilled that Casanova is home is an understatement. :chili::chili: What a scare and what a relief that you got him to the doctor in time. I can imagine the waiting room scene.  You all must have been so happy to reunite.
> Sophia - thankfully Casaova is fine and as horrific as this was I'm hoping that at least this will be a teaching moment for all of us alerting us to a very serious condition and maybe save one of our fluff's lives.
> Hoping that for the rest of your weekend the only fireworks will be the ones in the sky. Sending huge kisses and hugs to you all. :grouphug::hugging:


Hi Sue, I just wanted to thank you so much for recommending Dr. Rosenthal to us. We were supposed to leave for the house on Wednesday night, but we changed our plans to see her on Thursday. If we hadn't had a vet that we liked and trusted so much, we wouldn't have stayed in the city to see her, and Cas could not have had the 24-hour care that he needed. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. Have a wonderful weekend with your family and Tyler boy.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gosh, I don't know how I missed seeing this! I am SO sorry this happened to sweet Casanova. What a scare! I am thrilled to hear he's doing so much better and is back home! :aktion033:

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh thank God!!!!!! That he's home where he belongs and that you did run to the vet!!!! Breathing the Hugest Sigh of Relief!!!! Rest up, buttercup Cass... feel back to good as new soon!!!! xoxoxoxox Giant Hugs


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG I'm just reading this for the first time ...Thank God Casanova is doing better and coming home ...


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

princessre said:


> Thank you, Marj and Carol for sharing your experience with HGE. I'm so glad that Lady and Toby had no additional episodes of HGE after switching to home-cooked food. I think premium kibble is probably great for other dogs, but I don't think it works for Casanova. So I'm just going to switch back to 100% home-cooked food, and see if I can get him back to normal. He was perfectly healthy for 8 months on 100% home-cooked food, so I am hopeful that it will work again.
> 
> Bijou and I went to go pick Casanova up at the hospital this afternoon. The people in the waiting room must have thought that we had been separated for a year. Bijou wouldn't stop sniffing him and has the biggest smile on now!!! We are all ecstatic!! Casanova ate some chicken rice porridge, and is napping at home now.
> 
> Casanova sends wet kisses to all you awnties, and thanks you so much for rooting for him!!!!


Ya know, since they really do not know the cause of HGE......I can't say with 100% certainty that it was the premium kibble. I had all four fluffs on the exact same kibble and the girls never came down with it. Toby had been on the premium kibble for almost 3 1/2 years before he came down with HGE. All I do know is that when I followed Marj and Maggie's suggestions regarding home cooking and supplements, Toby has been a changed fluff and doing just great! 

So good to read that Master Casanova is home and doing well. Seems like as quickly as they got sick, they quickly turn around and seem just fine. It's just plain scarey!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Hi Sue, I just wanted to thank you so much for recommending Dr. Rosenthal to us. We were supposed to leave for the house on Wednesday night, but we changed our plans to see her on Thursday. If we hadn't had a vet that we liked and trusted so much, we wouldn't have stayed in the city to see her, and Cas could not have had the 24-hour care that he needed. Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. Have a wonderful weekend with your family and Tyler boy.


Thanks so much Sophia for the kind words. I'm happy that our vet came to the rescue. She's been wonderful with us with any issues that have come up and she's seen a lot, since she's been practicing since the 80's. Hard to believe because she looks young. I'm just thankful that Casanova's home with you. Everyone here has given you such good info and of course lots of prayers. Funny but I don't remember reading about HGE before on SM but maybe I just didn't pay attention or maybe because I've only been here a year and a half. 
There are so many things that are good about home cooking (yes, I've finally gone into it whole hog) and luckily you've done it before so it won't be learning something completely new. 
Hope you spend a nice relaxing weekend with Casanova, Bijou and your DH (and EH kitty, too) and have a peaceful, uneventful 4th.  :chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

How tremendously frightening for you and your dear Casanova.
_Thank heavens_ your darling boy is doing better.
Sounds like you have a wonderful vet for him.
*BIG HUGS* to you and Casanova.
Get better, sweetie!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so glad he's home! Prayers are still coming your way. I hope he gets back to his old self soon!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: glad he is doing better and coming home :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's home?!!!!! WONDERFUL! :chili: I am so happy and relieved! 

I hope he continues to improve and stays healthy from now on. If home cooking works....I say if it ain't broke, don't fix it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili: Soooo happy your Casanova is home!!! :chili::chili:

STAY WELL!!, Little guy!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

princessre said:


> Casanova has been admitted into the vet hosital with Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE). He had bloody poo last night and vomitted this morning. The vet did a rectal in front of me, and I was shocked that he was all bloody inside. We think they will be keeping him at least 1 if not 2 nights to get Casanova stabilized.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with HGE? I am obviously really worried; but on top of that, we (including the vet) have no idea what caused it. We used to feed all home-cooked fish and chicken with veggies, but in the last few months have been feeding 1/2 home cooked and 1/2 Acana Pacifica. Could switching to kibble possibly do this to a dog that was fed home cooked only?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've dealt with it, Indi used to get it often, when she was the only Malt here. she had/has severe separation anxiety. I slowly moved her attachment to me, onto Feather...but before Feather, Indi went everywhere with me. If I was gone for a) more than two hours in one day, b) twice in one day or c) two days in a row, Indi developed HGE. I was always concerned it was pancreatitis, but her AMY/LIPA were always w/in normal limits. Indi DID get abdominal pains with it, so that is not always a differential sign between the two. Tx is pretty much the same. Fluids, NPO and rest.

It is very worisome for the little ones. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. KEEP him quiet when he comes home. NO down on the floor running around with his sissie and no company... Been tied dow on the 4th with sick dogs before and child, for that matter. Not sure why it is always the holiday.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope Casanova is doing good today and feeling more like his happy healthy self. :wub:
hugs to you both
:grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hoping all is well!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinking of Casanova today...hope he's doing well at home.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pat, I love the pic in your siggy! You're beautiful!


The A Team said:


> He's home?!!!!! WONDERFUL! :chili: I am so happy and relieved!
> 
> I hope he continues to improve and stays healthy from now on. If home cooking works....I say if it ain't broke, don't fix it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sophia, I am just reading about your precious Casanova. I can only imagine how stressful this has been for you. And, at the same time, how happy you are to have him home with you ... that is wonderful!

I will pray that Casanova continues to feel better ... and, that he will be back to normal as soon as possible.

Healing hugs for Casanova ... and, hugs for his Mommy.:tender:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm still thinking of little Cass hoping everything is improving for him. Hugs to you all!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I hope he is doing fine and running around on this 4th of July with a little flag........No hot dogs for you Cass!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all! Casanova is still lethargic, but is out of the woods I think!! He is on Flagyl, and is doing well on 4x a day chicken rice porridge. Thank you all-- We are so grateful for the love. Happy Fourth weekend, everyone!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

princessre said:


> Thank you all! Casanova is still lethargic, but is out of the woods I think!! He is on Flagyl, and is doing well on 4x a day chicken rice porridge. Thank you all-- We are so grateful for the love. Happy Fourth weekend, everyone!!!!


 So glad that he is doing so well! Toby was very lethargic when we brought him home too.......just seemed soooooo very very tired but then they have been put through a lot. He will regain his strength and be his little ole' self in no time. I can honestly say it took several months before I felt that Toby had regained his weight and strength.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

princessre said:


> Thank you all! Casanova is still lethargic, but is out of the woods I think!! He is on Flagyl, and is doing well on 4x a day chicken rice porridge. Thank you all-- We are so grateful for the love. Happy Fourth weekend, everyone!!!!


Such fabulous news!!!!! Get lots of rest, little man.... we love you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sophia, I'm so glad Cassanova is better, I hope you have a wonderful 4th


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Cassanova should be his old self in no time. I'm so glad he's out of the woods.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad he is doing better, Sophia.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Cas is back home & doing better. Wishing your precious boy a very speedy recover.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So happy that there is progress and that he is out of the woods


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm so happy to hear that casanova is home and doing better!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so happy that Casanova is doing well! Hugs to that adorable guy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hi, glad to see Cassanova is feeling better.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the first time I'v been on in a while, and i saw your thread. Sophia, I hope Cass is feeling better. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm just getting back from seeing my oncologist in California when I read this post. Tilly had HGE when she was about 18-20 months old. No one knows what causes it. 

Hers started on a Thursday. She was fine when I got up at 6:30 a.m. but when I left for the office at 7:30 a.m. she looked like she was doubled over in pain -- tummy ache. Jerry was home at the time and I told him to watch her closely during the day. Didn't think it was serious. He called me about 10:00 a.m. and said that she was pooping everywhere (he didn't realize it was blood). He when out for lunch and returned about 1:00 p.m. and by then Tilly couldn't even stand up. He rushed her to my Vets (about 2 miles away) and they did extensive bloodwork and also hydrated her. They told him to take her to the ER clinic (open 24/7) which is near my office. My Vet made all of the arrangements and I went to meet DH and Tilly at the ER. The ER was ready for us and had all the bloodwork and records that Dr. Patricia had faxed to them. I actually arrived before Jerry.

OMG, I had never seen Tilly like this. She couldn't even hold her head up. The ER Vet told me that Tilly might not make it through the night and to be prepared. They started her on IV ringers and antibiotics, but told me that nothing really cures HGE, just helps it along. I felt so sad leaving her there and I didn't sleep at all that night. I called the ER about 3-4 times and they said that she wasn't getting any worse, but also wasn't improving. I went by on my way to the office and she looked so sad and helpless. I went again at lunch and she was a little better. They told me that she might be able to come home around 8:00 p.m. (on Friday night) if she would eat a little and could keep it down and didn't start pooping blood again. They tried giving her "dog food" which she would never have eaten. So I called Jerry and asked him to bring her a little boiled chicken. He did and by about 3:00 p.m. she ate a couple of bites and was able to keep it down. They did let her come home on Friday night and she was much better but just seemed very tired.

On Saturday, she was tired but seemed OK and by Sunday you would never have known that she was ever sick.

I don't think I would have gotten through this without Dr. Jaimie who let me know that she saw a lot of HGE and because we caught it early, Tilly would probably pull through just fine. Of course, all of the prayers from my SM family really helped. 

It was the scariest thing I had ever seen. I couldn't believe how quickly Tilly went down. But all has been well since and she hasn't had a recurrence.

I'm praying for Cassanova.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> So glad that he is doing so well! Toby was very lethargic when we brought him home too.......just seemed soooooo very very tired but then they have been put through a lot. He will regain his strength and be his little ole' self in no time. I can honestly say it took several months before I felt that Toby had regained his weight and strength.


I had forgotten about how much weight Tilly lost. And it was several months before she was back to being in good weight again.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear, this is some scarey stuff...I hope no other fluffs on SM have to go through that. I am so grateful of the knowledge we get here so we are aware of this. Thank God Tilly is ok now.




Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm just getting back from seeing my oncologist in California when I read this post. Tilly had HGE when she was about 18-20 months old. No one knows what causes it.
> 
> Hers started on a Thursday. She was fine when I got up at 6:30 a.m. but when I left for the office at 7:30 a.m. she looked like she was doubled over in pain -- tummy ache. Jerry was home at the time and I told him to watch her closely during the day. Didn't think it was serious. He called me about 10:00 a.m. and said that she was pooping everywhere (he didn't realize it was blood). He when out for lunch and returned about 1:00 p.m. and by then Tilly couldn't even stand up. He rushed her to my Vets (about 2 miles away) and they did extensive bloodwork and also hydrated her. They told him to take her to the ER clinic (open 24/7) which is near my office. My Vet made all of the arrangements and I went to meet DH and Tilly at the ER. The ER was ready for us and had all the bloodwork and records that Dr. Patricia had faxed to them. I actually arrived before Jerry.
> 
> ...


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sorry little Cas was ill. Very happy to hear he is feeling better now. It is scary how certain illnesses can come on so sudden. I'm leaving town for a few days next week and I'm already stressed and worried about leaving my fluffs. Even though they stay with family, I don't think anyone watches over them like their mommy!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Love you Casanova, continue to get well. XOXO


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear of this ordeal. Poor, poor Casanova. I'm relieved that he's getting better, though, and I hope he'll continue to show improvement!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like you have had quite a scare! I hope Casanova is recovering well. I haven't heard of HGE before. Is this something Malts as a breed are prone to get?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Sounds like you have had quite a scare! I hope Casanova is recovering well. I haven't heard of HGE before. Is this something Malts as a breed are prone to get?



Toy breeds seem to be prone to HGE. If you go to the beginning of this thread, there are links to several good articles posted.

Every Maltese owner needs to know the signs of HGE as immediate supportive care can mean the different of life and death. It is not a disease that you can wait hours before you seek veterinary care.


----------

